

Has PEMDAS a been a lie all this time? - Jaigus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=y9h1oqv21Vs

======
warmfuzzykitten
Personally never heard of PEMDAS before this video. Seems like a straw man. He
begins by evaluating 8-2+1 as 8-(2+1) and all mistakes flow from there. Where
I come from -2+1 = -1. Order of evaluation between addition and subtraction
doesn't matter, because it's all addition. Likewise, order between
multiplication and division doesn't matter, because it's all multiplication.

